# No more beyond our scope?



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

Anyone else been getting the nasty grams and re-opened order from SG?

Seems they will no longer take "Beyond our scope" as an answer on damages. They are forcing us to provide bids, even on stuff we aren't qualified to handle. They're saying "Get a third party." which is BS, because all they will do is reimburse for the actual cost of the third party. And you have to provide an invoice from the third party. I don't see an incentive for us to go out and get a third party bid when we won't even be paid a trip charge.

Thoughts /opinions?


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

BamaPPC said:


> Anyone else been getting the nasty grams and re-opened order from SG?
> 
> Seems they will no longer take "Beyond our scope" as an answer on damages. They are forcing us to provide bids, even on stuff we aren't qualified to handle. They're saying "Get a third party." which is BS, because all they will do is reimburse for the actual cost of the third party. And you have to provide an invoice from the third party. I don't see an incentive for us to go out and get a third party bid when we won't even be paid a trip charge.
> 
> Thoughts /opinions?


Scumbags! That's my thought and opinion of safeguard. One more reason among thousands I keep telling them I do not want to contract with them.


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

We just tell them no one wants to come out. Which they don't, because they never approve the bids. We already had a long discussion with our regional on this.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

if I could get my regional/VPA on the phone I'd have a long conversation....


----------



## Blue Granite PPs (Dec 20, 2012)

Think your missing the point-SG just has "boxes to check" to be in compliance with their contracts. Wouldn't spend to much time on getting third party quotes-they don't care about the "price" all they need is all the "boxes checked"-you could put $1 or $100,000 in the box and it wouldn't make ANY difference to them.


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

What we do is email our VPA and ask her to call us when she has time. It does no good to call her. We always get some lackey who knows absolutely nothing.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Blue Granite PPs said:


> Think your missing the point-SG just has "boxes to check" to be in compliance with their contracts. Wouldn't spend to much time on getting third party quotes-they don't care about the "price" all they need is all the "boxes checked"-you could put $1 or $100,000 in the box and it wouldn't make ANY difference to them.



You just throw a large # in to cover your azz and you get a return to property to justify your bid............


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

Irnhrse5 said:


> What we do is email our VPA and ask her to call us when she has time. It does no good to call her. We always get some lackey who knows absolutely nothing.


Problem is, my VPA has quit answering my emails too. SG has given him like 6 states. The last time I did talk to him, he sounded wore out. He and I have always had a good relationship. But, lately, he doesn't have time to negotiate cut bids, talk about problem orders, or anything. We're supposed to talk to the VCC, and like you say, we get idiots that don't have any authority and lack common sense.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Best advice anyone can give you is don't work for safeguard.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Blue Granite PPs said:


> Think your missing the point-SG just has "boxes to check" to be in compliance with their contracts. Wouldn't spend to much time on getting third party quotes-they don't care about the "price" all they need is all the "boxes checked"-you could put $1 or $100,000 in the box and it wouldn't make ANY difference to them.


Might be for compliance, might not make any difference to them. 

As a business owner, under this scenario, I have no gain for putting my name to fictitious bids; 
I do however inherit their risk and liability.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Best advice anyone can give you is don't work for safeguard.


I'm not going to make any predictions, but if the current trend of things doesn't change...the future of our relationship with SG looks bleak. 

I'm not going to be dictated to on what I will or won't bid. I have no problem reporting the damages, it's going too far to force me to provide a bid for something I'm not qualified to bid. I've put up with alot to keep working for them. But, this could be the last straw.


----------



## plt (Mar 4, 2013)

We faced this last week. We received an email stating we could not just report "out of our scope." We ignored the email and it went away. Not sure if that will happen again or what we'll do. But, we are not going to chase down 3rd parties and spend large amounts of time for bids that we don't get paid for and don't get awarded. We will list the companies we "attempted" to contact and state no one will come for a bid. And continue to submit updates stating the same. They can't keep the orders open forever. 

In talking with our VPA regional, we were told they are short 4 regionals - and the rest are trying to take up the slack. There is no getting them on the phone or answers to our emails. But at least we have the emails to prove we attempted to contact them to discuss issues. 

Like you, we have been trying to hang in there with SG, but the continual demands of more and more details are beginning to wear on us. And having to go behind others assigned work and clean up after them is getting old.


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*ss*

do all you guys have flat fees now too? we just got it 4 months ago and its a joke.. they all the new photo req.. power on, take photo of light pen and lights on, white sticker, sign in sheet, there photos dont end. we can upload 550 photos and there is my drill set still charging, go back and take photos to suport that there is no items left in this room etc. give me a break!!!

And there HIGH RISKS are a joke.. THere SQA and 50$ hits for opeing a SQA is a joke. 

I called our field rep cause we have a vendor that is installing battery smokes in homes that have hardwires.. they are installing in closets, bathrooms, etc.. i was at a house on friday i counted 22 smokes in the home and 6 co2s, this was a 4 bedroom home.

all my field person said is.. theres nothing we can do about it... UMMM yes there is!! what are your thoughts on SQA< HIGH RISKS< and well the smoke story!


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

I hate SG.. glad I never signed the 2nd yr contract and they quit sending me orders. I have never looked back. We are PP contractors, not Gen. contractors. I can't pull a permit and if the work requires a permit we advise "out of our scope of work" and bid to "meet willing 3rd party contractor" for $200.00. Never had a problem with the siblings. We do this for expensive or complicated wet wints as well, I'm not a boilermaker or cert. plumber I'm a PP contractor the first set of eyes and emergency damage control. Nothing more and nothing less.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

BamaPPC said:


> Anyone else been getting the nasty grams and re-opened order from SG?
> 
> Seems they will no longer take "Beyond our scope" as an answer on damages. They are forcing us to provide bids, even on stuff we aren't qualified to handle. They're saying "Get a third party." which is BS, because all they will do is reimburse for the actual cost of the third party. And you have to provide an invoice from the third party. I don't see an incentive for us to go out and get a third party bid when we won't even be paid a trip charge.
> 
> Thoughts /opinions?


For the love of the good lord almighty. YOU are in business for yourself to make money ! This is sooooooooo easy I cant begin to explain how blown away I am with your post. I have done what I am going to explain and ALL NOT SOME ALL BIDS get APPROVED and I MAKE MONEY ! HAve your contractor (sub) mark up their bid 25% and hide it in the costs of the materials and labor. At the bottom of the invoice they put in a "CODE 25" that way they know the actual bid is marked up 25% for you to make some $$ and all are happy. I even marked up their bids another 10% as allowed and I was whistling dixy. I never went to property, they took photos and texted them to me. CAKE baby !


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Exactly*



Splinterpicker said:


> For the love of the good lord almighty. YOU are in business for yourself to make money ! This is sooooooooo easy I cant begin to explain how blown away I am with your post. I have done what I am going to explain and ALL NOT SOME ALL BIDS get APPROVED and I MAKE MONEY ! HAve your contractor (sub) mark up their bid 25% and hide it in the costs of the materials and labor. At the bottom of the invoice they put in a "CODE 25" that way they know the actual bid is marked up 25% for you to make some $$ and all are happy. I even marked up their bids another 10% as allowed and I was whistling dixy. I never went to property, they took photos and texted them to me. CAKE baby !


There is no reason to ever let them see a third party bid, or even know one exists.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Splinterpicker said:


> For the love of the good lord almighty. YOU are in business for yourself to make money ! This is sooooooooo easy I cant begin to explain how blown away I am with your post. I have done what I am going to explain and ALL NOT SOME ALL BIDS get APPROVED and I MAKE MONEY ! HAve your contractor (sub) mark up their bid 25% and hide it in the costs of the materials and labor. At the bottom of the invoice they put in a "CODE 25" that way they know the actual bid is marked up 25% for you to make some $$ and all are happy. I even marked up their bids another 10% as allowed and I was whistling dixy. I never went to property, they took photos and texted them to me. CAKE baby !



You must be a god or something. I have put in 1,000'a of bids and run about a 5-10% approval. Nobody else is getting them either as the issues are there years later......


----------

